# Ara Blue TTS Black Edition finally arrived!



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

My nice dealer sent me a couple of pics of my new car which landed in Guernsey this morning. Collection tomorrow night with a bit of luck (waiting for the V5 to arrive!) - amazing speed as it only landed in the U.K. 6 days previously!

Looks awesome in the flesh 

Slightly disappointed though as when I ordered it, I was told that it was the only Ara Blue Black Edition that would be in the Island; the sales manager saw it today and liked it so much he has ordered an identical one for the showroom :roll: My wife's response was to buy it for her...



















Technology pack
Black edition - B&O, Privacy glass, black trim
5 spoke black blades
Matrix LED
Model badge deletion
Heated folding mirrors
Deluxe Air Con
Advanced key
Smartphone Interface
Audi Phone Box
Hill Hold assist
Parking system plus front and rear
Reversing camera
Traffic sign recognition
Red TTS callipers

Roll on the weekend


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

Its nice but I just can't get my head round those wheels.


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

Gulliver said:


> Its nice but I just can't get my head round those wheels.


Yes, they are marmite. I think you really need to see them to appreciate them, but they are not to everyone's taste.

I love them though


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Matt-GSY said:


> Gulliver said:
> 
> 
> > Its nice but I just can't get my head round those wheels.
> ...


Yeah and at the end of the day that`s all that matters, I think it looks fab big thumbs up from me dude. :wink: :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looks great and for the record I luv those wheels.
However got to wonder why you specified Traffic sign recognition when the maximum speed limit on Guernsey is 35 mph.


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

ZephyR2 said:


> Looks great and for the record I luv those wheels.
> However got to wonder why you specified Traffic sign recognition when the maximum speed limit on Guernsey is 35 mph.


I have a house in the South of France so spend a lot of time avoiding hefty on the spot fines on the way down there!


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Looking nice. I'm about to get ready to collect mine in an hour!
I've waited too long for this moment


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

Macauley said:


> Looking nice. I'm about to get ready to collect mine in an hour!
> I've waited too long for this moment


I wondered where yours was! I was amazed that they got mine over here so quick to be honest.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Gulliver said:


> Its nice but I just can't get my head round those wheels.


Looks great. But agree with the above, I would have gone a different way on the alloys. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

Several good reasons for my choice of wheels:

20" wheels are no good for Guernsey roads with pot holes and narrow roads with pavements (learnt from experience)
Black edition and I wanted black alloys, not titanium.
I like them!
The above being said, leaves a choice of 1 

Had there been other black options I may not have gone for the blades but you can say the same for any choice of wheel that isn't there.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

I think it is a really good looking car and those rims will be really easy to keep clean. The discs might oxidise quicker but hey ho.


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Matt-GSY said:


> Macauley said:
> 
> 
> > Looking nice. I'm about to get ready to collect mine in an hour!
> ...


I should have picked it up tomorrow but I couldn't wait aha! My dealer stayed late just for me, which was really nice of him. He even also gave me a bottle of champagne and a £50 Iphone charger! For a 1.8 I'm quite impressed, it does pull very nicely.


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

Good news Macauley! I think all engines in the range have good outputs.

I don't think I will get any extras from my dealer sadly. I am a hard negotiator and I think the salesman walked away from the deal with very little profit


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Very Nice

Enjoy


----------



## Macauley (May 31, 2017)

Matt-GSY said:


> Good news Macauley! I think all engines in the range have good outputs.
> 
> I don't think I will get any extras from my dealer sadly. I am a hard negotiator and I think the salesman walked away from the deal with very little profit


I'm pretty sure I left him with very little as well. I got the price through a broker and got my dealer to match it. Now I've had a good look around the car this morning I've noticed a few scratches on the roof which are very noticeable in the dark. I also noticed one of my tire caps are missing, so I'm currently waiting for dealers response on the matter.


----------



## adam_w (Jun 19, 2011)

looks fantastic, nice spec too.
I test drove the same colour and model, looks SO good in real life. great presence and the wheels are fantastic, best ones available IMO

enjoy and congrats!


----------



## jont122 (Sep 7, 2012)

Here's mine picked up on the 1st September


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

jont122 said:


> Here's mine picked up on the 1st September


Looking good, great colour!


----------



## icehot (Jun 4, 2017)

jont122 said:


> Here's mine picked up on the 1st September


Congratz, looks beautiful and I wish I got Ara Blue the more I see it! I'm picking mine up on Wednesday but its going straight to a detailer to be ceramically coated!


----------



## Kmacker (Jul 28, 2015)

Picking mine up when I get back from holiday. Just need to shift the old Mk2 TDI









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Now I quite like those wheels. Haven't seen many of those but think they look OK


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

icehot said:


> jont122 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's mine picked up on the 1st September
> ...


Pick mine up Monday and it's booked for detainers to be ceramic coated on a Tuesday


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Matt-GSY said:


> icehot said:
> 
> 
> > jont122 said:
> ...


Hi,
Out of interest, how much does the ceramic coating no cost in UK/Guernsey?
We were lucky to have ours done free of charge before we bought our car - as they had a special offer during July.
The normal price in Abu Dhabi is the equivalent of £740 - which I probably would not have paid for, had it not been free.
It came with a 5 year guarantee and was applied by a very reputable company here - will be interesting to see how it holds up.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

The ceramic coating costs £220 and an additional £120 to have wheels and calipers done. The prep work is £300-£400 depending on work required. Guernsey is known to be expensive though!

If they did it for free, perhaps they didn't do any stage 1 or 2 paint correction prior to applying it?


----------



## mikelangwine (Aug 9, 2017)

Matt-GSY said:


> The ceramic coating costs £220 and an additional £120 to have wheels and calipers done. The prep work is £300-£400 depending on work required. Guernsey is known to be expensive though!
> 
> If they did it for free, perhaps they didn't do any stage 1 or 2 paint correction prior to applying it?


Is this at the dealer or a local detailer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Matt-GSY said:


> The ceramic coating costs £220 and an additional £120 to have wheels and calipers done. The prep work is £300-£400 depending on work required. Guernsey is known to be expensive though!
> 
> If they did it for free, perhaps they didn't do any stage 1 or 2 paint correction prior to applying it?


Hi,
No - they did a very thorough job and it is a reputable company.
June/July is a very quiet time here for car dealers - everybody leaves the country for summer holidays!
It's actually the best time to buy a car - as they are desperate to do a deal.
We got extra £4200 discount on the price, 5 year warranty, 5 year inclusive servicing, 1 year fully comp insurance (that cost £2300), free ceramic coating, free window tinting (normally around £200 for decent brand) and free registration.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

mikelangwine said:


> Matt-GSY said:
> 
> 
> > The ceramic coating costs £220 and an additional £120 to have wheels and calipers done. The prep work is £300-£400 depending on work required. Guernsey is known to be expensive though!
> ...


Local detailer. The dealers over here don't tend to offer anything more than the rip off non nano coatings.


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

Steve2017TTS said:


> Hi,
> No - they did a very thorough job and it is a reputable company.
> June/July is a very quiet time here for car dealers - everybody leaves the country for summer holidays!
> It's actually the best time to buy a car - as they are desperate to do a deal.
> ...


Nice deal! Audi are making big discounts available on the TT at the moment. My insurance came in at £248 fully comp protected - I must be getting old!


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Matt-GSY said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


That's a great price for insurance!

Here, insurance works a bit differently to Europe. 
Basically - anybody with a valid UAE licence can drive your car, fully comp.
It means that I have driven loads of interesting cars belonging to friends and strangers - people are happy to hand over their keys, knowing you are covered!


----------



## jonstatt (Mar 30, 2017)

debonair said:


> Now I quite like those wheels. Haven't seen many of those but think they look OK


They are a cost extra for non-BE, but the BE options have the titanium matt variant of that same wheel as a free alternative. That's what I chose.


----------



## marrog08 (Jul 26, 2009)

+1 for the wheels, they are probably the best looking wheel I have see on the TTS, Imagine if you could get them in the 20" version.
I need to find some second hand ones!


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

Finally managed to find time to collect my TTS from dealers. Probably the most unusual number plate on this forum?


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Matt-GSY said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing!
Were these photos taken up near the Royal Guernsey golf course?

I think you also need to update your signature!


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

Steve2017TTS said:


> Looks amazing!
> Were these photos taken up near the Royal Guernsey golf course?
> 
> I think you also need to update your signature!


Coastal car park near Port Soif - light was going and I had to get home to get changed as I was out for tea lol. Not far from RGGC though; you been here I take it?


----------



## Steve2017TTS (Aug 2, 2017)

Matt-GSY said:


> Steve2017TTS said:
> 
> 
> > Looks amazing!
> ...


Many times - my brother used to be the head chef!


----------



## Matt-GSY (Aug 17, 2017)

Steve2017TTS said:


> Many times - my brother used to be the head chef!


Nice, I have eaten there quite a few times although I have now switched to the new St Pierre Park club. Only 9 holes but I'm a shareholder so it makes sense!


----------

